# Industrial Window Shade



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have just wrapped up the first room remodel (master) and the final touch remaining is a window shade. I'm trying to maintain an industrial/loft feel throughout the house and I'm falling short when it comes to window treatments.

My window is approximately 32"X70" and I would prefer blackout shades. Since I'm going for the industrial look I have no plans for any type of curtain. The closest thing I have come across that would match the style I'm seeking are cellular shades in a charcoal color, they just don't have much interest to them and aren't far off from basic roller shades in appearance though.

Anyone have any ideas? I'm not opposed to sourcing any materials and building my own, I have the skills and tool for literally any project from sewing to metal fab.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess no one out there has any ideas?

I'm drawing a blank here, need help!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's hard to imagine what's in someone elses head on what looks good.
Try Googling "shade pictures".


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

I have seen these cool sliding shades you may want to look into. I don't know if I'm allowed to say this but jc penney sells these cool window coverings that are large, vertical panels that roll over top of one another when you open them. They are similar to the "door" you would see in a Japanese home. If you know what a soji screen is, that's kind of what they look like. Example the panels are maybe 2-3 feet wide, there are several depending on window width and the header has the rollers. you take one panel and roll it out of the way kinda on top of one another. Don't know if this makes sense. However, I don't know what lenghts they come in or colors but I seem to recall they are metal color like silver. They are not fabric. If they are not blackout you could install a blackout window shade but roll it all the way up when you don't need it and you would never see it. Hope this helps.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> It's hard to imagine what's in someone elses head on what looks good.
> Try Googling "shade pictures".


Trust me, I've tried Google images. There isn't much out there that is "unique" or remotely industrial, just the usual big box store stuff.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

mommywoman said:


> I have seen these cool sliding shades you may want to look into. I don't know if I'm allowed to say this but jc penney sells these cool window coverings that are large, vertical panels that roll over top of one another when you open them. They are similar to the "door" you would see in a Japanese home......


I know exactly what you're talking about. That could actually be really neat. I was unable to find them on the JC Penny website but I'll try searching around on Google. Have any idea what they may have been called?

Another idea would be to use counter shutters, what you normally see in like a cafeteria window. Unfortunately they're quite large when rolled up, and very expensive for window treatments.


----------

